

C.E.O. Libraries Reveal Keys to Success - yubrew
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/21/business/21libraries.html?em&ex=1185336000&en=8b2b14f17431502c&ei=5087%0A

======
daniel-cussen
Anecdotes prove nothing.

I know a few writers and I know a few entrepreneurs. The writers read their
whole lives. The entrepreneurs I know never read all that much. I know a
businessman who will only read books if they're bestsellers. I've even met
entrepreneurs who have never voluntarily read a book. As far as I can tell,
the guys who devote time to reading will never do as well as the guys to
devote time to making money.

~~~
jward
You're assuming people buy books to read them, not to display them and have
them be status symbols.

~~~
daniel-cussen
You're right. However, I'm not sure Great Gatsby types really reap huge
benefits from having libraries.

------
myoung8
correlation != causation

odds are fortune 500 CEO's just happen to like to read, it's not a
prerequisite for success. journalistic sensationalism at its worst.

~~~
byrneseyeview
...

The journalist was just observing the libraries of a tiny sample of
executives. I don't think anyone is claiming that reading leads to success
(besides you), because (as you noted, and as the article didn't have to),
plenty of people like to read, and not all of them are rich.

Now, if you wanted more reliable data, you could look at this survey:

[http://www.forbes.com/2006/09/20/ent-
manage_biz_06rich400_se...](http://www.forbes.com/2006/09/20/ent-
manage_biz_06rich400_self_made_entrepreneurs_lander.html)

Which seems to show that among billionaires, the most common attributes are 1)
a tendency to exercise a lot, and 2) a few hours a day of reading.

Well, that and the billions of dollars in net worth.

~~~
myoung8
The headline reads "CEO Libraries Reveal Keys to Success." That suggests to me
that the keys are in the library...

------
jkush
Great article - thanks for posting this. When I make my fortune, I will almost
certainly build an extensive library where I can sit and read in comfort and
quiet.

------
byrneseyeview
Loved the article, though I have to wonder how useful this "Founders at Home"
stuff is -- I read all the time, as do most of my friends, but most of my more
entrepreneurial acquaintances don't have the time. It isn't stated in the
article, but having a huge library is probably something you should do either
before you start or after you sell out.

